# Everybody's still cleaning up



## Bântuit

Bună,


 Bună ziua,

*Everybody's *still* cleaning up.

-Toată lumea *încă mai *face curăţenie.
-Toată lumea *mai *face curăţenie.
-Toată lumea *încă *face curăţenie.


Care e cea mai adecvată traducere?


----------



## hersko1

Ai ghicit, prima e cea mai bună.
Mai se poate spune : "Toată lumea încă mai curăţă"


----------



## farscape

Dacă cercetăm puţin dicţionarele, o să vedem că "încă mai face  curăţenie" este o construcţie pleonastică, *mai* şi *î**ncă*  având acelaşi înţeles în contextul dat. (în continuare, şi acum). Este folosită frecvent, dar nu este o exprimare corectă.

Deci, *toată lumea mai face curăţenie* * (...) *sau *toată lumea încă face cură**ţ**enie* sunt variantele corecte.

Best,


----------



## Bântuit

Vă Mulţumesc la amândoi,


> Este folosită frecvent, dar nu este o exprimare corectă.


De aceea eram confuz.


----------



## eddu2010

Cred că farscape are dreptate, deşi majoritatea românilor folosec varianta cu "încă mai" . Totuşi, cel mai bine sună cea cu "încă".


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc din nou.


----------



## farscape

După unii filologi, adverbul *mai* (durativ) deşi este perfect  sinonim cu *încă*, "Uneori, pentru  sublinierea ideii de continuitate,    ele pot apărea amândouă în aceeaşi frază (N. Forâscu,  Dificultăţi Gramaticale ale Limbii Române)".

Din păcate textul citat nu  oferă exemple specifice ca să pricepm cum se folosesc *mai* şi *încă* în aceeaşi frază.

Later,


----------

